#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  ?? Afbeelding toevoegen ??

## smmeij

Nou bijdeze een test, maar tegelijk ook een vraagje.

Ik zag dat jij (**************) hem wel toegevoegt had gekregen, maar wil me niet lukken, lees, kan de hele optie niet vinden...  :Wink: 

Maarja, na een lange afwezigheid van meij, bij deze een poging om hier weer wat vaker te verschijnen...

Groetjes Sanderrrr

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

zie jij dit knopje als je op reageer drukt?:

----------


## smmeij

> zie jij dit knopje als je op reageer drukt?:



hahaha met word werken lukt nog net wel....  :Wink: 

Nee, bedoel in je profiel....

----------


## Gast1401081

[IMG]http://members.home.nl/********/2x4subcard.JPG[/IMG]

zoiets bedoel je???

----------


## smmeij

Nou eigenlijk bedoelde ik de foto/ afbeelding, in je profiel van je zelf...

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## axs

> Nou eigenlijk bedoelde ik de foto/ afbeelding, in je profiel van je zelf...



Die optie is uitgeschakeld. Gelukkig... :Big Grin:

----------


## smmeij

Daar bewijs je een hoop mensen een hele goede dienst mee ja.....  :Wink:

----------


## Strat

Jammer van die avatat's, hahaha. Dit is de mijne, maar helaas, die zullen jullie nooit te zien krijgen.

----------


## Strat

Leuk dat je bij het bericht intypen gelijk de afbeelding in beeld krijgt en niet een stomme HTML code. Geweldig.

----------

